# Cze&#347;&#263;

## velociraptor

Witam wszystkich gentoo`wiczów na polskiej grupie. 

Czekamy na pierwsze pytanie  :Wink: 

Pozdro

Sławek S.

----------

## Jabbas

Gentoosie ładniej brzmi  :Very Happy: 

Tak swojsko  :Very Happy: 

----------

